# Handling?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

For those with quite a few mice, how much handling do you do with each mouse?

Obviously I would want them to be able to be handled because I want to show, 

How much handling keeps them happy to be handled?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Once or twice a week for most of my mice. Mice are docile, especially the big varieties, and stay calm enough without much handling.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

normaly once a week when moving them to clean the box


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Brilliant thankyou for your replies


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

My creams are very easy going & are always very tame. Siamese on the other hand, can be little swines. I picked up a little baby last night, nearly three weeks old, three loud squeaks & bit my finger, put him onto the back of my hand & he bit that. I've marked his card.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Ha ha little bugger!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

When I had 22 then between 1-3 times a week unless they need to be checked or something like that (babies are daily)


----------

